
Ticketing App AXS Scrapes Everything It Can Get from Your Phone - dredmorbius
https://theoutline.com/post/5628/how-a-concert-ticket-steals-your-personal-data?zd=3&zi=pjss3eov
======
masonic
Likewise, the StubHub app sucks up all of your contacts, location details, and
even personal calendar data.

It's so far, we have to carry an additional "blank" device for use with these
mandatory app situations.

For a contrasting example, Moviepass leaves your contacts and calendar alone.

------
siberianbear
I wish there were a way to give per-feature permissions to apps, instead of
just a "yes or no" for the whole app. For instance, I could approve this app
to access the internet, but not to get my contact list or calendar.

